# NEW DS ANNOUNCED!



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

Nintendo of japan just announced the 3DS, which will have full 3D capabilities, without the need to wear glasses, and be compatible with all previous Ds and Dsi games!!! It will be shown at e3 this year.

Source: ign. It's also on kotaku.

Discuss!!

(LOL at everyone who denied there was a new gen handheld coming)


----------



## SamXX (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn beat me to it!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm so hapy I proved eveyone who was denying it wrong :3


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 23, 2010)

3D as in the kind that pops out?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, I was right...kinda. I said that there's no way in hell that Nintendo would release a new handheld _this_ year. As it turns out, they're releasing it _next_ year. =P

Anyway, this looks big. 3D effects WITHOUT GLASSES?! HOW THE HELL?! I'm curious as to what it will look like, especially with the rumor that it won't have a gap between the two screens. Well, that's Nintendo for you, always innovating.



















<small>I'm still getting the DSi XL.</small>


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> 3D as in the kind that pops out?


Yes.


----------



## merinda! (Mar 23, 2010)

._.'


----------



## easpa (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow! :O


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, looks like I was wrong after all. 

But a 3-D portable, I don't know how I feel about that, but we'll see. Might be cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

So, putting all the rumors and confirmed details together...
- Two screens, with virtually no seam between them when open
- Screens are higher resolution, but exact resolution is unknown
- Powered by nVidia Tegra
- Roughly as powerful as a Gamecube, and apparently similar to program for
- Has motion sensors
- Uses 3D effects without glasses
- Backwards compatible with DS and DSi games (which confirms all the features of the DSi)

Pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 23, 2010)

It better still have sprite gaming, or I'll cry.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> It better still have sprite gaming, or I'll cry.


Doubtful, it's a fully 3-D system.

I hear ya though, sprites are where it's at.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why it wouldn't. The Wii is a 3D console, but there are many sprite games for it (mostly WiiWare).


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, they could still pop up, but if the system really has the power of a Gamecube then I doubt we'll see a lot of sprite-based games.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 23, 2010)

Pokemon won't ever be the same again for me if it isn't in sprites ;~;
Sure, I've played Stadium, Snap, Colosseum, XD, and Revolution, but I would prefer the handheld games to still be in sprite rather than 3D.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2010)

I'ma gonna buy this in Japan if it's released when i'm over there xD


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I'ma gonna buy this in Japan if it's released when i'm over there xD


That'd be cool, especially if Nintendo keeps the system region-free.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I'ma gonna buy this in Japan if it's released when i'm over there xD


Will you be there March 2011? Because that's when it's being released.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So, putting all the rumors and confirmed details together...
> - Two screens, with virtually no seam between them when open
> - Screens are higher resolution, but exact resolution is unknown
> - Powered by nVidia Tegra
> ...


Oh, and free 3G service. Forgot about that one.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2010)

Is this what it looks like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Or is it a fake, because if it is real, I will look forward to Galaxy on DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Is this what it looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fake, lol. There haven't been any pictures of it released yet. Besides, that picture couldn't be it, because the 3DS doesn't have a gap between the two screens.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2010)

Thought it might be since it didn't have a camera on it in some of the other photos.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Thought it might be since it didn't have a camera on it in some of the other photos.


I kinda doubt it, I don't think Mario Galaxy could fit on a cartridge.


----------



## Smash Genesis (Mar 23, 2010)

"Roughly as powerful as Gamecube" means "more power than a PSP" right?


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

The new DSxl or whatever is stupid.  Waste of money if you have a DSi.  But a 3D one with no glasses?  That seems cool.  I might buy if I see some good reviews and see its cons and pros to the other systems.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

The 3d graphics are based on the graphics of the new DsiWare game which worked in 3d (guessing btw). Also i always believed Nintendo would release somit like that,  since Nintendo is in the lead in the gaming charts and they're using this to their advantage and CONSTANTLY bombarding us with brand new consoles to keep this position and to make Sony+Windows cower in fear!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> "Roughly as powerful as Gamecube" means "more power than a PSP" right?


Yup.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Smash Genesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it'll be more powerfull than a PSP if it will have more than a Gamecube.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> The 3d graphics are based on the graphics of the new DsiWare game which worked in 3d (guessing btw). Also i always believed Nintendo would release somit like that,  since Nintendo is in the lead in the gaming charts and they're using this to their advantage and CONSTANTLY bombarding us with brand new consoles to keep this position and to make Sony+Windows cower in fear!


No, that DSiWare game isn't true 3D, it just uses your head as a tracker using the DSi's camera to change angles depending on how you tilt your head. The 3DS will be real 3D like you see in the movies, except without glasses. From what I've heard, people are thinking that it'll use something called stereoscopy.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2010)

I came, I saw, I conquered.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever it uses,
Im wondering if it'll do it with DS/Dsi games. I'd love to see SS in 3D! *drools*


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Well, I was right...kinda. I said that there's no way in hell that Nintendo would release a new handheld _this_ year. As it turns out, they're releasing it _next_ year. =P
> 
> Anyway, this looks big. 3D effects WITHOUT GLASSES?! HOW THE HELL?! I'm curious as to what it will look like, especially with the rumor that it won't have a gap between the two screens. Well, that's Nintendo for you, always innovating.
> 
> ...


Not quite.  It says before March 2011.  Notably, it also says that it will be revealed at THIS YEAR'S E3, something I predicted as well.  So, yeah...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I came, I saw, I conquered.


Lol, you came.

Sorry. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 23, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I misread that at first. Still. =p


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell that to Julius Caesar.


----------



## Pear (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds pretty cool. At first when I heard about this, I thought it would suck, because if the next gens graphics were as pixelated as the DS's graphics, 3D would be pointless. But now that you're telling me it will be as powerful as the gamecube, that's really cool. And even though the gamecube wasn't a super high powered system, it's going to look a lot prettier on a handheld because it has less pixels to generate images for on a small screen.
Nintendo,if you pull this off you'll have my faith in you restored.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Nintendo,if you pull this off you'll have my faith in you restored.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> compatible with all previous Ds and Dsi games!!!


That makes me happy.
I seriously thought they'd leave that out, but thank God they didn't forget.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea.
No backwards compatibility is stupid.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow I just got the DSi and now they come out with a cool sounding DS -.-


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 23, 2010)

Aren't DS/DSi games the same..?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Aren't DS/DSi games the same..?


No... The DSi exclusives coming out this year aren't cross compatible.


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 23, 2010)

Ohh I never knew the DSi would have its own games.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2010)

Heh... looks like I'm saving up for another console ;D .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Heh... looks like I'm saving up for another console ;D .


Just trade in your other DS for this one. XD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Leaked screenshot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Lol, but i'm curious as to how it'll turn out.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Leaked screenshot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAHHHHH! VIRTUAL BOY!


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 23, 2010)

Heh I don't think I want this... Especially if it has those goggle things. I'd only get that if a good game comes out for it. Which is why I got the Wiim which I don't even play anymore.


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 23, 2010)

Now Nintendo has gone just a little too far with the DS subject, I mean come on...5 ds's...
really -_-...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Now Nintendo has gone just a little too far with the DS subject, I mean come on...5 ds's...
> really -_-...


So? It's a design that works. That'd be like someone trashing the design of a computer and trying an orb.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Leaked screenshot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kill it Kill it KILL IT!!


----------



## KCourtnee (Mar 23, 2010)

Theres 5 DS's?

All I can think of is DS, DS Lite, DSi, and this. Whats the fifth one?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

This isn't the same old ds, though, it has new hardware so it's the next gneration of hamdhelds, whereas the old ds's were just minor upgrades...


----------



## Entei Slider (Mar 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love a computer shaped liek an orb :3.
Anways, your right, I'd just gotten a little tired of hearing about ds's but I'll give this one a chance *Not like the DSI Obese -_-*


----------



## VantagE (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmm might upgrade my brick of an original DS (The first grey one) and get this one. xD


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

Just read in kotaku that it's got rumble and a 3d joystiq built in..

I'll update the main post later with everything in it...


----------



## Nixie (Mar 23, 2010)

3... Dimensional... Moe?
MOEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DDDDD
Nixie  Wants Moe!

Maybe this'll be a new excuse to make another AC... >


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2010)

Courtnee said:
			
		

> Theres 5 DS's?
> 
> All I can think of is DS, DS Lite, DSi, and this. Whats the fifth one?


DSi XXL.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 23, 2010)

Wait... Will this man that all the previous released games will be in 3D or just the new ones released after it? (I want Moe really badly... ;_


----------



## JCnator (Mar 23, 2010)

3DS?!?
Oh my, the hype factor is building up, and even more after 15th June 2010, at E3, which will reveal some more informations on that 4th DS.
All we can do right now is speculate what 3DS can do.

EDIT: Corrected a small error. It was the 4th DS revision. I've must been thinking this will by my 5th DS that I might buy it!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 23, 2010)

"Faith in Nintendo restored"?  The DS is possibly the best console of all time.  It's been restored a long time ago among the general population.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 23, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Is this what it looks like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is two iTouches put together with DS buttons on the side.
It is also fake.


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2010)

This news made my day. 

I can't wait to see the games for this system. New Mario, Zelda, Kirby, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing Pikmin hopefully?...wow...not to mention 3rd party games.


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> This news made my day.
> 
> I can't wait to see the games for this system. New Mario, Zelda, Kirby, Fire Emblem, Animal Crossing Pikmin hopefully?...wow...not to mention 3rd party games.


And if it's supposedly as powerful as the Gamecube (with analog control) does this mean we could finally see Smash Bros. DS? Holy crap!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

I was just thinking that if they put 2 joysticks on this thing it would be everything the psp could ever hope to be...

And nixie, I doubt it will do anything to old ds games... Just new ones released later specifically fir the new system...


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm so not telling my friends. Then I'll be the first to have it.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'm so not telling my friends. Then I'll be the first to have it.


Let's not hope nintendo discover advertising or something...

With this new console coming out, do you guys think the ds will ever cross the 100 million mark??


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait... Will this man that all the previous released games will be in 3D or just the new ones released after it? (I want Moe really badly... ;_


What the hell is this Moe you're ranting about?

Just the new ones.


----------



## Micah (Mar 23, 2010)

Somebody mentioned possibly re-releasing Gamecube classics on the 3DS like Wind Waker, Super Mario Sunshine, and Luigi's Mansion.

Yay? Nay?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Somebody mentioned possibly re-releasing Gamecube classics on the 3DS like Wind Waker, Super Mario Sunshine, and Luigi's Mansion.
> 
> Yay? Nay?


YAY!


----------



## Vivi (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm surprised. This actually sounds awesome.

I was beginning to lose hope for Nintendo until I saw this.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Almost sounds like the portable gamecube rumor made a while back.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

So... Will developers still go for the wii now that they can pretty much do wii graphics in the ds with 3d included??

@coma: yay!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard of this on Serebii well I was on there searching for how to get some pokemon


----------



## Zachary (Mar 23, 2010)

EPIC FAIL! (My opinion)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoa. @_@

This looks pretty cool! Is it actually the next handheld, or is it the trillionth DS rehash?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Whoa. @_@
> 
> This looks pretty cool! Is it actually the next handheld, or is it the trillionth DS rehash?


This is more like the jump from the gameboy colour to the gameboy advance, istead of the minor gap from ds to dsi...


Yes, it is a big improvement.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I just wish the didn't call it something corny like "3DS"


----------



## Nic (Mar 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a iPhone to me.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Bacon Boy: 3DS is a temporary name for this handheld. Soon or later, they will come up with a better name, or worse...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> @ Bacon Boy: 3DS is a temporary name for this handheld. Soon or later, they will come up with a better name, or worse...


How about, the _DS3_?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 23, 2010)

Coo'.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 23, 2010)

This beats playing a DS while doing PCP. /drugreferences&sarcasm

Cool, graphics upgrades. Wonder what else they got up their sleeves.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm excited about this. If only they could find a way to make the Wii better, something practically impossible right now plus Sony is going to beat them at their own game.


----------



## David (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'm excited about this. If only they could find a way to make the Wii better, something practically impossible right now plus Sony is going to beat them at their own game.


natal/move will make a joke out of the wii gimmick they call innovation.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever doesn't call it innovation is just an idiot. Natal and Move would have never come into existence if it wasn't for the Wii.

Besides, innovation simply means, "a new way of doing something" which the wii was.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

So ANYWAY

What do you guys think the 3D will be like?? And the online? Third party support?? Will this hold off the iphone?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> So ANYWAY
> 
> What do you guys think the 3D will be like?? And the online? Third party support?? Will this hold off the iphone?


iPhone as a handheld? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> So ANYWAY
> 
> What do you guys think the 3D will be like?? And the online? Third party support?? Will this hold off the iphone?


I think the 3D will be *censored.2.0*ty, the online will be the same as anything and no third party support whatsoever.

It definitely won't be a competitor for the iPhone, considering it's not a phone.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the games on the iPhone are much better than many of the games on the DS and PSP.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

I really want integrated online and 3G support for free...


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I really want integrated online and 3G support for free...


lolol, good luck with that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 23, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I really want integrated online and 3G support for free...


Hilarious. Next you'll tell me that they're making Wii Friend Codes universal.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not saying it'll happen, Im saying I want it.


----------



## David (Mar 23, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure it was innovation, its become a gimmick now though.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For 3rd party shovelware producers it is a gimmick.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 23, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Somebody mentioned possibly re-releasing Gamecube classics on the 3DS like Wind Waker, Super Mario Sunshine, and Luigi's Mansion.
> 
> Yay? Nay?


Super Mario Sunshine would be good on any current console if it were a remake.


----------



## John102 (Mar 23, 2010)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8852776&t=7337702

ZING!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 23, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8852776&t=7337702
> 
> ZING!


Dohoho, I see what you did there.

You put that up because Tye was wrong, and uh...

No?

Fine, be that way.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8852776&t=7337702
> 
> ZING!


FarrenTheRobot  likes this.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 23, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I was looking for that post. Anyway, -Aaron  also likes it. I just realized..the DSi XL is this generation's Gameboy Micro. OH THE IRONY.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 23, 2010)

David GTFO of this forum, you are unwanted here.

Anyways, the 3DS sounds like it might be worth looking forward to. As for the people thinking the picture on this thread is what it will look like, its a fake people... someone just photo shopped two iTouch's together and put buttons on it. We will find out what it looks like at E3...


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 23, 2010)

wait, GAMECUBE GRAPHICS?!?!? HAAAAAX
so its basically a portable wii now


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, GAMECUBE GRAPHICS?!?!? HAAAAAX
> so its basically a portable wii now


A portable Wii _on steroids_.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 23, 2010)

This sounds extremely amazing, I just need to see what it is before I decide getting it or not.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 23, 2010)

W...wind waker portable!? oh god.... oh god.... Oh God.... OH GOD..... FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU
Words cannot express what i'm feeling.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 23, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> W...wind waker portable!? oh god.... oh god.... Oh God.... OH GOD..... FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU
> Words cannot express what i'm feeling.


Mega came, he saw, he came.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 23, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8852776&t=7337702
> 
> ZING!


Holy shi-

Bulerias hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 23, 2010)

Wii actually has BETTER graphics then the GC... just FYI...


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 23, 2010)

This new 3DS may top Sony's Play Station Portable. I say, playing antiquated Games on a hand-held system would be quite enjoyable. And with graphical improvements, surely fans of Nintendo will enjoy this Magnificent Masterpiece. It will Vindicate a larger amount of fans and gamers all around.


----------



## Horus (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll take my Duel Disk now Seto Kaiba


http://www.youtube.com/v/SWAg1s7xfz0&feature=player_embedded


 :O


----------



## SamXX (Mar 24, 2010)

Wait, will this mean the 5th Generation Pokemon will be on the 3DS?


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not sure Sam...

But well be able to play it on our 3Ds's anyway...

And I also like what john posted... Guess the PR people lied to Tye... He won know what to believe now...


----------



## Princess (Mar 24, 2010)

Ololololololololol

Brother told me this.


But cool.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moe= AC moe = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 *They'd better make a new AC with Him in it*

Ehh... I still want 3D Anton... ;_;


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the longest time I thought you were talking about Moe. As in Moh Eh.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's Moh Eh? ._.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moe_(slang)


----------



## Hiro (Mar 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 24, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought she was talking about, too xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 24, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> does this mean we could finally see Smash Bros. DS? Holy crap!


*hopes and prays!*


----------



## Josh (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds Awesome, Hopefully we'll see some better games.


----------

